# Problem den zweiten Rechner ins Internet zu bekommen



## hmmNaGut (2. August 2009)

Hi Leute brauche mal wieder Hilfe 

Also ich habe einen Laptop mit Windows XP Home Edt.

Auf meinem Desktop Computer der am Internet hängt habe ich Debian Lenny.

Eine Netzwerkverbindung konnte ich herstellen und habe probiert mit 
den Ip Tables die Datei habe ich mir vom Netz gehohlt ins Internet zu gehen.

Leider komme ich nicht weiter der Laptop mag einfach nicht.

Normales Lan Kabel.

Vielleicht weiss jemand was?

MFG Patrick


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. August 2009)

Üblicherweise braucht man auf Desktops iptables nicht, da diese keinerlei Dienste nach außen anbieten und somit sowieso alle Anfragen ignorieren (siehe man host_access). Zudem hast du im Router wohl kaum großartig Portfreigaben womit das meiste sowieso nicht beim Rechner landet. Warum versuchst du es nicht einfach mal ohne iptables daemon?


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. August 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe hast du die gleiche Problematik wie hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/152832-fedora-winxp-ip-forwarding.html

Der Lösungsvorschlag dort sollte dir auch helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Navy (11. August 2009)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Üblicherweise braucht man auf Desktops iptables nicht, da diese keinerlei Dienste nach außen anbieten und somit sowieso alle Anfragen ignorieren (siehe man host_access). Zudem hast du im Router wohl kaum großartig Portfreigaben womit das meiste sowieso nicht beim Rechner landet. Warum versuchst du es nicht einfach mal ohne iptables daemon?



Das ist so nicht /ganz/ richtig. Iptables ist ermöglicht die relativ einfache Filterkonfiguration des Routings auf einem System. Es kann so u.A. auch für IP-Forwarding genutzt werden.

Ip-Forwarding sollte über

```
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/proxy_arp
```

sowie einen Eintrag in der Routingtabelle natürlich auch ohne iptables gehen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. August 2009)

Normalerweise muss ein Desktop-Rechner keinerlei Routing übernehmen, da Router inzwischen durchaus üblich sind und eine Konfiguration bei der mehrere PCs sich ein DSL-Modem teilen nicht unbedingt die Norm ist.


----------



## Navy (11. August 2009)

Jeder Rechner der ins Netz geht muss selbständig routen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. August 2009)

Ich meinte jetzt eher das Routing muss nicht selbst konfiguriert werden ... das halt alles raus zum Gateway geht ... aber irgendwelche Anfragen von außen woanders hin routen macht kaum ein Desktop.


----------

